# Terminal boxes



## Rebelwork (Aug 27, 2021)

I bought Falcon FTO terminal and Rustrictor terminal boxes. I need more. Are these the only two termonal boxes available?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 27, 2021)

I use Gamakatsu G boxes mainly because I found them on sale for $6 each. I think mine are the 3700 size. They make ones with foam inside for hooks too.


----------



## Rebelwork (Sep 4, 2021)

Will go to Basspro today. One more look them I'm on Amazon for another plano rustrictor terminal box..


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2021)

I took the plunge and bought into the colony system. Costly for sure, but let's see how they pan out for a couple of years.


----------

